# Anno 1800: Schiffe verteidigen/angreifen; verzweifelt !!!



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

Hej Alle !!

Folgendes Problem:

Bin in einem Endlosmodus und mittlerweile werden meine Schiffe von Anne Harlow angegriffen und versenkt. Obwohl es große Schiffe mit Kanonen sind, verteidigen sie sich nicht. Und auch wenn ich manuell Schiffe zur Unterstützung hin schicke, hab ich keine Möglichkeit, die Gegnerschiffe anzugreifen. Meine Schiffe scheinen wehrlos und werden alle versenkt. Was mach ich Falsch ????

Ich weiß, dass ich mal die Möglichkeit gesehen hatte, die Strategie der Schiffe (Anker, Schild...) zu verstellen. Diese ist nun verschwunden. Im Menu des Schiffs finde ich das nicht mehr.

Sind das Bugs oder übersehe ich was ? So macht's jedenfalls keinen Spaß mehr.

Danke für die Hilfe für einen Gelegenheitsspieler und -frager


----------



## Finallin (31. Dezember 2020)

Schließ doch einfach ein Nicht- Angriffs- Pakt ab dann hast Du Ruhe, für bestimmte Zeit. 
Oder weise den Schiffen auf Handelsroute ein Begleitschiff als Schutz zu, Begleitschiff anklicken und rechtsklick auf das zu beschützende Schiff.


----------



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

@Finallin 
Klar, das wäre eine Zwischenlösung. 
Aber dass ich nicht meine Schiffe angreifen lassen kann... verstehe ich nicht... hast Du speziell dazu ne Idee ?

Danke !!


----------



## flx23 (31. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn du manuell einem Schiff sagst "greife diesen Gegner an" tut es das auch unabhängig von der eingestellten "Angriffsrichtlinie" des Schiffes. 




MrCarson schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ich mal die Möglichkeit gesehen hatte, die Strategie der Schiffe (Anker, Schild...) zu verstellen. Diese ist nun verschwunden. Im Menu des Schiffs finde ich das


Das sollte eigentlich wenn du ein Schiff gewählt hast erscheinen. Da poppt doch ein Fenster unten rechts auf mit Inventar und so. Und dort drüber kann man routen einstellen oder das Schiff auf eine andere Karte schicken 
Da drüber befindendt sich dann wiederum Mittig ein Symbol des Schiffes und unten rechts an diesem Symbol befindet sich die von dir gewählte Einstellung


----------



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

@flx23:

Danke schon mal, aber:

1. Ich bekomme es überhaupt nicht hin, dass mein Schiff schießt. Habs versucht mit rechte Maustaste "anvisieren", da tut sich sich aber nix ! Es schwimmt einfach nur zum Pirat und wird aus kurzer Distanz zerlegt. 

2. Alles, was Du mit dem Schiffsmenü beschreibst, hätte ich erwartet, ja. Aber das Symbol (Anker, Schild usw.) erscheint bei mir eben nicht. Da ist einfach nur das Schiffssymbol im Kreis, der Kreis durchgehend geschlossen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (31. Dezember 2020)

MrCarson schrieb:


> Bin in einem Endlosmodus und mittlerweile werden meine Schiffe von Anne Harlow angegriffen und versenkt. Obwohl es große Schiffe mit Kanonen sind, verteidigen sie sich nicht.


Ja, das ist ein Problem und raubt den Spielspaß enorm. Nach vielen Spielen habe ich damit begonnen quasi ohne Gegner und nur noch mit Anne zu spielen. Die riegelt man mit ca. 15 Schiffen einfach ab und muss vorner alle Schiffe manuell vernichten.  Problem sind dann nur stelleweise kommende Linienschiffe, die eine unangenehme Feuerkraft haben. In dem Fall muss man mehrere Schiffe manuell zusammenziehen. In solchen Kämpfe helfen manuell ausgelöste Mörser in Kriegsschiffen. Mit Mörsern bekommt man schnelle Fregatten recht feuerstark. Mit Mörsern wird man am Ende der Hauptkampagne überschwemmt, sie sind sich zu Hauf im Treibgut.

Eigentlich geht über das gesamte Spiel, bis man genaug Schiffe zum Abriegeln hat, 50% der Spielzeit damit drauf, die Piraten manuell zu jagen. Da fallen auch tolle Güter und Spezialisten bei ab. Es lohnt als. Es fehlt nur die "Pause" Taste zum Aufbauen in Ruhe.

Das Problem sind, dass automatisch handelnde Schiffe stumpf ihren Kurs abfahren. Kananonenboote setzen sich dahinter und schießen in Ruhe alles ab. Dagegen helfen erstens schnelle Schiffe z.B. bis maximal zu 70% beladene Klipper, ebenso gehören in Handelsschiffe Spezialisten, die die beladungsabhängige Geschwindigkeitsdrosselung reduzieren, z.B. der "Geschäftsmann", der das Schiff 10%  schneller macht und 60% der Reduzirung auffängt.

Desweiteren solltest Du jede Nachricht "Ein Schiff wird angegriffen" sofort verfolgen und auf das Schiff klicken. Oft reicht es, die Ware oder Teile davon abzuschmeißen. Dann ist das Schiff schneller und die Piraten sammeln das Triebgut ein,

Bei Routen innerhalb einer Region helfen auch Patrouillen und oder Eskorten. So viele Inseln braucht man nicht, es reichen pro Gebiet 3-4 am Anfang und in der Mitte, und damit hat man wenige zu schützende Linien. Da helfen Geschützbatterien in Häfen, die weiter reichen als das Kontorgeschütz und der Rest wird mit Patroullien geschützt.

Leider funktionieren Eskorten nicht über Regionsgrenzen. Keine Ahnung, ob mit dem letzten Patch alles besser wurde.  Das muss ich noch einmal ausprobieren. Das umgeht man mit Stützpunkten als Zwischenlagen. Es gibt jeweils Inseln auf der Karte, die direkt an der Grenze zum Weltmeer sind. Für den Überseehandel nutzt man dann zwei Stützpunkt, bei denen die Piraten gar keine Chance haben, die Schioffe großartig anzugreifen.

Ansonsten sind die Einstellungen der Kriegsschiffe wichtig, Es gibt drei Modi.
- Feste Position
- kleiner Bereich zum Ausschwärmen
- Verfolgung bis zur Niederlage

Alle drei haben ihre Funktion und müssen bei jedem Schiff mit Bedacht eingesetzt werden. Das ist Strategie. Denn Schiffe, die zu dicht an den Piratenhauptquartieren vorbeifahren, werden dann bei der Verfolgung durch Hafengeschütze zerstört.

Ich bin jetzt selber gespannt, wie sich ein neues Spiel entwickelt. Ich habe jetzt beide Piraten freischaltet. Beide  natürlich auf schwer. Anne bekämpfe ich wie immer, den Piraten in der neuen Welt lasse ich in Frieden. Das kostet aber regelmäßig 70.000 Tacken "Schutzgeld", die alte Zecke. Mit jedem von Anne abgeschossenem Schifff steigt der Ruf bei ihm.


----------



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

@DAU_0815 :

Danke für die Mühe, die ich mach 

Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum ich die Piraten nicht manuell angreifen kann. Und das mit den drei Modi meiner Schiffe... nein, hab ich nicht, gibts bei mir nicht, nix, nada, keine Einstellung vornehmbar. Das ist ja, was mich fuchsig macht !!


----------



## DAU_0815 (31. Dezember 2020)

MrCarson schrieb:


> 1. Ich bekomme es überhaupt nicht hin, dass mein Schiff schießt.


Schiff schießen automatisch, wenn der Abstand passt und die Ausrichtung der Kanonen. Kanonenboote schießen nach vorne mit ca. 30° Schußwinkel, das Flagschiff (eigentlich auch nur eine teilmotorisierte Fregatte), Fregaten und Linienschiffe schießen nur zur Seite und dort ca. um je 90°. Da muss man gut Navigieren und bei stärkenen Schiffen sich immer schön im Totenwinkel aufhalten. Die Reichweite der Schiffe ist unterschiedlich. Außerdem helfen natürlich Spezialisten.

Zum Jagen nehme ich immer das Flagschiff, welches mindestens zwei geschwindigkeitserhöhende Dinge an Board hat. Die müssen in die unteren beiden Slots, nur die verändern die Schiffeigenschaften. Es gibt für 6500,-Taler einen billigen mit 5% Geschwindigkeitserhöhung und für 18.000 Segel mit 7%, für 30.000.- einen Bootsmann mit 10%, dann für 75.000,-€ ein Segel mit 10% und für 350.000 ein Segel mit 15%. Dazu gibt es noch eine Menge Spezialisten.

Das Boot zum manuellen Jagen muss schnell sein, nochmal schnell und noch schneller.


MrCarson schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum ich die Piraten nicht manuell angreifen kann. Und das mit den drei Modi meiner Schiffe... nein, hab ich nicht, gibts bei mir nicht, nix, nada, keine Einstellung vornehmbar. Das ist ja, was mich fuchsig macht !!


Doch, hast Du, wenn Du die neuesten Updates hast. Seit ungefähr 9 Monaten kann man im Schiffsmenüe untet dem Schiffsnamen oben rechts drei Modi einstellen. Einmal ein Anker für feste Position, einmal ein Quadrat für einen kleinen Bereich und eine Explosion für Verfolgung bis zum Tode.

Schiffe schießen automatisch, wenn Winkel und Abstand stimmen und man im Krieg ist.


----------



## Finallin (31. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Problem und raubt den Spielspaß enorm.



Ist das echt ein bestehendes Problem? Hab jetzt weit über 1.200 Std. in Anno 1800 aber das ist mir noch nicht unter gekommen.


----------



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

@All:

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Mühe, aber ich versichere genauso herzlich nochmals: (ja, alle Update sind an Bord):

1. Meine Schiffe schiessen überhaupt nicht. Nicht automatisch und ich kann sie auch nicht manuell dazu bewegen.
2. Im Schiffsmenü erscheint kein Modus, den ich wählen kann. Bei mir ist ein Schiff ein Schiff. Ohne wählbaren Modus.


----------



## _Berge_ (31. Dezember 2020)

Die Schiffe haben nicht zufällig dieses Item drin welches den "Friedensmodus" bewirkt?

Wäre ein Zufall bei allen aber hab bemerkt daß das Item Recht oft kommt


----------



## MrCarson (31. Dezember 2020)

Nein, kein Item


----------



## flx23 (31. Dezember 2020)

Wie lange spielst du denn schon an diesem endlosspiel? 
Nicht das sich da aufgrund irgendwelcher Updates irgendwas gefressen hat (darf aber eigentlich nicht vorkommen) 

Test doch einfach mal und mach ein neues Spiel, schnapp dir dein Flaggschiff und schau ob es dort die Einstellungen gibt. Wenn ja fahr mal zu den Piraten und probier aus ob das Schiff schießen kann. 

Wenn das der Fall ist, dann könnte vielleicht auch etwas mit deinem spielstand kaputt sein :-/


P. S. Ein Schiff mit Kanonen hast du gewählt oder? Also keinen Klipper oder so was


----------



## DAU_0815 (31. Dezember 2020)

MrCarson schrieb:


> Nein, kein Item


Was sind es denn für Schiffe?
- Es gibt Handelsschiffe, die haben keine Kanonen, also Schoner und Klipper
- Es gibt Kriegsschiffe, also Kanonenboote, Fregatten und Linienschiffe, sowie genau ein Flagschiff, die haben Kanonen
- Es gibt Motorfrachter und Ölfrachter, die haben auch keine Kanonen
- Monitor und Schlachtschiff brauchen Artillerie

Wenn es ein Bug ist, ist es ein Bug, dann geh ins Anno Forum und melde es. Ansonsten wäre es gut, einen Snapshot von Schiffen zu schießen.

Wie lange spielst Du schon? Ging es früher? Kennst Du das Spiel gut? usw.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem...

Und habe dann festgestellt, dass ich darauf gewartet habe, dass unbewaffnete Handelsschiffe das Feuer eröffnen - was nicht funktionieren konnte.


----------



## MrCarson (1. Januar 2021)

OMG, wie peinlich !!!

Ja, es waren unbewaffnete Klipper und Schoner... nun bin ich wieder im Spiel.

Seht's mir nach, ich werde bald 51 ...  

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe und ein hoffentlich bald frohes 2021 !!!


----------

